
Nanoparticles from tattoos circulate inside the body, study finds - DoreenMichele
https://www.phys.org/news/2017-09-nanoparticles-tattoos-circulate-body.html
======
sciurus
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17584640](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17584640)

------
hprotagonist
I stick with blackwork only, and mostly lining and minimal shading.

Turns out my aesthetics are also probably quite useful!

